
Tower – The most powerful Git client for Mac and Windows - nanodeath
https://www.git-tower.com/
======
ggregoire
I've used Github Desktop [1] (previously known as Github for Mac) since its
release (2011). I know it's not really popular, and never suggested on Hacker
News, but it's personally the best GUI I've ever used.

It doesn't support any advanced features, but still covers 99% of my daily
workflow (show diffs > cherry pick diffs > commit > sync). I also use it to
create/delete/merge my branches. I just need a terminal for stashing. I've
never encountered any problems.

It's free and you can use it with Gitlab.

[1] [https://desktop.github.com](https://desktop.github.com)

------
sandGorgon
Kraken is a git gui tool that ia cross platform (OSX, Linux, Windows).

[https://www.gitkraken.com/features](https://www.gitkraken.com/features)

I wonder what frameworks are being used to build cross platform ddsktop apps.
Do you use something like QT or Electron... or do you go full native?

~~~
EspadaV9
I used to recommend them when they were offering their pro version to get some
extra features but they have changed the licence so that you need to pay the
subscription if you use it for any commercial work.

    
    
        Under what circumstances can I use the free Git GUI?
        If you’re using GitKraken for personal, open source, non-profit, education,
        or as a software startup with less than 20 employees and younger than one
        year, we understand the difference that a free tool can make, and we welcome
        you to use our free Git client.
    

I don't mind paying for a tool, but the way they went from free to "free or
subscribe for extra features" to "You have to subscribe" really left a bitter
taste in my mouth.

------
bitmapbrother
This is like the 2nd or 3rd time this commercial product has been advertised
on the front page of HN.

~~~
GarrisonPrime
A bit concerning, mayhaps. But if it works and is useful...

------
whatev
seems like advertisement for their product. Hey HN: I come here for news not
ads!

anyhow, using guis when a command line tool is available is somewhat
incomprehensible to me. no offense to anyone who does though.

~~~
cryo
The news might be the Tower public beta for Windows?

------
kyriakos
I use tortoisegit on Windows, what am I missing by not using tower?

~~~
WayneBro
I wish there were something like Tortoise for Linux and Mac. It's certainly
possible. Beyond Compare from Scooter Software implements the context menu in
the file explorer on all platforms equally well.

------
gpderetta
I'm pretty sure that emacs+magit runs on both platforms.

------
selestify
Is this any better than SourceTree?

~~~
chucky_z
Yeah, Tower is legitimately the best GUI client I've ever used for Git,
period.

I try to live on the CLI though so I've kinda forced myself to learn more
about Git and the myriad of commands, but Tower was most certainly the best
set of training wheels I could ask for.

------
joncp
Why? Is it really that hard to just learn the command line tools?

